# How much should you feed a hedgie daily?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

A teaspoon or 2? A table spoon? thx guys? x


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Most hedgies should have food available to them at all times, i.e. feed ad libitum. Only if your hedgie is grossly overweight (or on the way to becoming) or has some other health concern should you restrict their food.


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Liard girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

someone say obese hedgehog?!?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think about 2 tbsp seems to be a good amount from what I've read and experienced. It will at least give you a starting point if your hedgehog doesn't finish it all you could offer a little less, if he does finish it all you could offer a little more and see if he eats more. When they lick the bowl clean I worry that they didn't have enough so I like to see a little left over but not so much that I'm wasting food.


----------

